
Why a Stupid App Like Yo May Have Billion-Dollar Platform Potential (2014) - ikeboy
https://techcrunch.com/2014/07/26/why-a-stupid-app-like-yo-may-have-billion-dollar-platform-potential/
======
ExactoKnight
Well that never happened, did it?

I really, really enjoyed the US Geological Service's Yo system for Large
Earthquakes. Then a year in... it stopped working, and I stopped caring.

